
Safari Web Inspector: Styles Enhanced - yan
http://www.webkit.org/blog/1463/web-inspector-styles-enhanced/
======
bretthopper
Although I've switched from Firefox + Firebug to Chrome + Web Inspector for
dev, I still missed Firebug. Mostly because of CSS editing.

Considering that Chrome already had a huge speed advantage (and Firebug only
made Firefox worse), these updates are just an added bonus.

